# Pharma GH vs. Generic GH ?



## fattyboydylan (May 7, 2020)

There's always two camps some claim they don't compare at all some say its the same shit just have to dose a little higher. Where do y'all stand on this? Pharma GH worth the price?


----------



## Gabriel (May 8, 2020)

I've been lucky with my UGL HGH....................crap shoot


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jul 3, 2020)

You should definitely use Pharma GH. Your health can't be less important than the cheap GH you get. a few extra dollars, you'll get real. You won't risk your health, it's that simpl


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2020)

HGHDaddy said:


> You should definitely use Pharma GH. Your health can't be less important than the cheap GH you get. a few extra dollars, you'll get real. You won't risk your health, it's that simpl



A few extra dollars?


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> A few extra dollars?



Funny you say that, I'm sure this fine gentleman has a deal going on right now, just for us UG members! :32 (18):


----------



## Jpflex66 (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m on Chinese blue top generic at 4ius a day and have minimal results.


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 3, 2020)

Assuming you are using hgh from a good source gh is gh. Don’t need to take more or less of pharma VS generic. You will Generally see more water retention from Chinese generics due to the fillers and whatnot though. I’ve seen top level amateurs and even some pros that use Chinese generics in the offseason and switch to pharma grade for contest prep.


----------



## brock8282 (Jul 3, 2020)

HGHDaddy said:


> You should definitely use Pharma GH. Your health can't be less important than the cheap GH you get. a few extra dollars, you'll get real. You won't risk your health, it's that simpl



from a good reputable source, they aren’t going to put harmful junk in. That’s like saying you should only use pharma grade steroids rather then ugl.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 4, 2020)

Like most I've used both continually over the years. I've run cheap UG forever. When I was competing I would run pharma for my entire prep... honestly, I have never seen "gains" directly related to GH, regardless of pharma or UG. My opinion is there will always be a magic bullet and they will always yield  mediocre results.

I recommend legit ug backed with your own blood work. If your expectations are mass gains I would like to manage your expectations by saying probably not gonna happen. It works well for deep fat the stuff that you have accumulated over a lifetime. Also, does have some anti aging properties that work well. This is what I use it for at this point. 2.5 iu 5-6 days a weeks. Works well for me.


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah, I'm talking about the price difference between pharma Gh and underground Gh. not to mention the quality difference.


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jul 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Funny you say that, I'm sure this fine gentleman has a deal going on right now, just for us UG members! :32 (18):


What's so funny, brother? recommend a healthy product?


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> A few extra dollars?


 he must not know what he’s talking about I know the ugl I can get is a lot cheaper. Who would buy it if it wasn’t? Every one would use pharmaceutical grade if price was close.
  200$ for 150 ius is cheap I think. Be atleast 300 anywhere else that’s over a grand a cycle. So wouldnt consider that a few dollars lol


----------



## DOOM (Jul 5, 2020)

The Meditropes, black, greys and mauve tops that I source have been pretty consistent. Being able to share IGF-1 results with multiple people running the same batch is invaluable! personally, I am skeptical of kits over 150iu.


----------



## HGHDaddy (Jul 6, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> he must not know what he’s talking about I know the ugl I can get is a lot cheaper. Who would buy it if it wasn’t? Every one would use pharmaceutical grade if price was close.
> 200$ for 150 ius is cheap I think. Be atleast 300 anywhere else that’s over a grand a cycle. So wouldnt consider that a few dollars lol




Brother, what I'm saying is, health is more important. You can make up a few bucks all you want. whether it's $ 5-10 or $ 300-500. that's what I mean by a few dollars. But you don't have to hang it. My point is, your health isn't worth more than a few extra dollars out of your pocket.


----------

